# V for Vendetta



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

I saw this for the first time this weekend. Besides being totally taken by Natalie Portman heartbeat: ), the actor that played V was fantastic. Hugo Weaving also played Agent Smith in The Matrix movies. You never see his face at all in the movie, but his voice blew me away. 

If for nothing other than to see Natalie and the Bishop together, watch V for Vendetta.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Besides being totally taken by Natalie Portman


Oh for sure. I totally fell in love with this girl in Garden State. I think she's a great actor and V is a must watch...

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I stated elsewhere, but keeping everything together here.... I watched this movie this past weekend. I thought it was okay... somewhat strange and reminded me in ways of Phantom of the Opera. It kept me interested and wanting to see the end.

Acting was definitely first rate. I think it takes a lot for an actor to wear a mask during an entire movie and never once take it off... not even at the end. I did not like the mask though... it got on my nerves, but I suppose it was better than what his face would have supposedly looked like.

PQ and SQ were very good.

:3.5stars:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

brucek said:


> Oh for sure. I totally fell in love with this girl in Garden State. I think she's a great actor and V is a must watch...
> 
> brucek


Go back and watch The Professional. She's only like 13, but she's adorable. It was a major role for such a young girl. I told everyone back then that she was going to own Hollywood in her 30's.


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I think it takes a lot for an actor to wear a mask during an entire movie and never once take it off... not even at the end.


I didn't know who the actor was going into it the first time. Right after the movie ended I jumped on the Net to see who it was. It didn't surprise me that it was Hugo.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

FlashJim said:


> Go back and watch The Professional. She's only like 13, but she's adorable. It was a major role for such a young girl. I told everyone back then that she was going to own Hollywood in her 30's.


No joke? I didn't realize that was the same girl. She's a star indeed!


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> No joke? I didn't realize that was the same girl. She's a star indeed!


You betcha! She really stood out in that. 











I'm a huge fan of Luc Besson as well. The Fifth Element and The Transporter are two of my favorite movies.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife surprised me last night by saying that she wawnts to see V for Vendetta. She usually doesn't like violent movies, but this one's got her interested. We'll have to check it out.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I haven't seen it yet, so it looks as if this is going on my list to watch.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

As an interesting side-note, the movie has changed so much in its purpose from the original comic book that the creator asked for his name to be removed from the movie.


----------



## vitod (Aug 10, 2006)

Just saw it this weekend, loved it. The only part I hated was the END. Bummed me out. No sequence. I quess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Wife surprised me the other day and bought the special edition. It's a great movie, definitely one I need to see over again, which I'm going to do next weekend when I get my new SVS sub. :R 

There's a lot going on in this movie and I think it will only get better with a couple more viewings.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw V last night and liked it very much. I've read several reviews and think that most people take it way too seriously. Its from a graphic novel (comic book) and works very well at that level, but would fall flat if taken as a serious political commentary. Very similarly the Matrix has a lot of religious elements in it, but don't think about it too hard.

The characters were nicely complicated in that the "good guys" weren't all the good, and the "bad guys" weren't all that bad. Still the old fashioned idealist in me missed someone to really root for.


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

I really liked this movie. I thought the pacing was great, I understood the story line during the first viewing, and it had a **** good soundtrack to boot. It didn't just have alot of boom in the LFE and mains, but there were some scenes that had bass, and noticeable bass underpinnings as well. I list this as one of the movies that has not only loud bass, but loud bass with fine detail.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

I sitill think the masked underdog of all time is David Prowse, played and vocally acted all of Darth Vaders' role. James Earl Jones is better voice no doubt but man its like you'd never get to here it like was onset.

Off topic. I saw V at the theaters and have this on my xmax list now. I loved everything except the unecessary blue whirl smoke coming from his knives in the end. Thats the only thing, kinda tacky. I like Nat P, but I can think alot more engagin female actresses.

~Bob


----------

